# Finishing questions for my oak dado rail



## wizer (19 Oct 2007)

Hi Guys

Last night I sanded down the oak dado rail which is going to be fitted to the top of the wainscoting in the nursery. I took it down through the grades:- 120, 180 then 240. A few queries occur to me

1. Should I keep going with the sanding using finer grades? Or is 240 enough?

2. Since sanding down, the wood is 'dusty'. How do I clean all this off? I have heard of tack cloths but where do you buy them?

3. I want to keep the natural colour of the oak but I guess the finish needs to be durable. I'm leaning towards a clear satin varnish... unless the forum can recomend a better option?


TIA


----------



## oddsocks (19 Oct 2007)

WiZeR":12in7oxr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Last night I sanded down the oak dado rail which is going to be fitted to the top of the wainscoting in the nursery. I took it down through the grades:- 120, 180 then 240. A few queries occur to me
> 
> ...



I have used oak a lot in the past and stop at 240 if you go much finer you may find that its too smooth to absorb any oil /finish.

My favourite finish on oak in Danish oil, in the form of Rustins finishing oil (it dries quicker). On top of this a clear wax applied with fine webrax or similar fine grade pad - don't use wire wool as it will get in the grain and react with the tannin. Mind you there are many other oils etc on the market, i just haven't tried them.

To clean out the sanding dust you can buy tack cloths (from woodturning supplies) or just use kitchen paper (plain white only) and white spirit - this will also show up any swirls or rough grain you missed.

But as always - practice on a spare bit that you have finished to the same standard. Oh - and get the ok from the final approver!!!


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2007)

Thanks oddsocks I will give that method a go on some scrap.


----------



## Mark.R (21 Oct 2007)

To clean anything I have made that I am about to stain/wax etc, I have found the use of my small compressor that I use for my nail gun to be really good. It gets into those places that you may not reach and/or remove that dust or debris that a cloth or whatever wont budge.

I have bought the cheap nozzle attachment to go on the end of the hose with a pull leaver to adjust and stop/start the blowing. Got it from Axminster at just a couple of quid.


----------



## druster (22 Oct 2007)

I quite like the finish of osmo hardwax oil on oak. Dont go too fine on the sanding, it's nice to be able to feel the grain.


----------



## CWatters (7 Nov 2007)

Our builder used osmo hard wax oil on our oak stairs. Looks very nice and seems to seal it better than regular oils.


----------

